# Search Engine Help



## Catalyst (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm trying to find if there is any information, in old posts, on the United Taekwondo Association.  

Is there a way with the Search Engine to get an exact match on the term you are searching for?  I've tried United Taekwondo Association with quotes and it's not giving me the search results for that exact phrase.

I know there's some kind of trick to it, but I just not familiar with it.

Any help with the search engine would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks !!!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is a link for UTA in the UK if this helps any.

*United* *Taekwondo* *Association* 
enter. Budget Rental Car ...
www.*utatkd.co.uk* - 5k - Cached


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 18, 2007)

Catalyst said:


> Is there a way with the Search Engine to get an exact match on the term you are searching for?  I've tried United Taekwondo Association with quotes and it's not giving me the search results for that exact phrase.



The vBulletin search engine is really not that great, phrase searches don't work.

You can however use google and restrict results to a given domain (martialtalk.com) like so:

 "United Taekwondo Association" site:martialtalk.com

Nothing turns up though.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 18, 2007)

Catalyst said:


> I'm trying to find if there is any information, in old posts, on the United Taekwondo Association.
> 
> Is there a way with the Search Engine to get an exact match on the term you are searching for?  I've tried United Taekwondo Association with quotes and it's not giving me the search results for that exact phrase.
> 
> ...



The other possibility, of course, is that people listed UTA but not United Taekwondo Association, in which case you'd never find anything looking for United Taekwondo Association.  You might also try variations on Taekwondo such as TKD, Taekwon-do, TaeKwon-Do, etc.


----------



## Catalyst (Sep 19, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> The vBulletin search engine is really not that great, phrase searches don't work.


 
That's good info to know - Thanks !!.




Andrew Green said:


> You can however use google and restrict results to a given domain (martialtalk.com) like so:
> 
> "United Taekwondo Association" site:martialtalk.com


 
This is a *really* neat trick - Thanks !!




Kacey said:


> The other possibility, of course, is that people listed UTA but not United Taekwondo Association, in which case you'd never find anything looking for United Taekwondo Association. You might also try variations on Taekwondo such as TKD, Taekwon-do, TaeKwon-Do, etc.


 
Nice tip about trying abbreviations, different variations - Thanks !!


----------

